# Martin New for 2006: Slayer Extreme [Nov 06]



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is your first peak at 2006 Martin. 

Check for this bow in Pro Shops in Novemeber. 

Click for [High Res]


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Sweeeeet!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :clap2:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Length, brace, mass weight???? colors????

How about a left handed Pro Cat

That would work for me, I'd even say please :wink: :becky:


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

that is one sweet looking bow, will it be available in black nickel, thanks for posting the pic you guys are on top of things


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

10oz


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Saaweeeet...... :tongue: 

Oh yeah....nice lookin' bow, too. :thumbs_up


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Sweet!! looks like the grip has a little more low wrist to it.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

whats so different about it?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

francis said:


> whats so different about it?


The first thing I noticed is Kate's hips :tongue: 
The second thing is 10 more fps
The third new riser


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

The second thing I noticed was the new riser. :wink: 

I'm at work and don't have very good photo software, but here they are together.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

*Martin*

I was expecting more rubber things on it,other than that nice


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Where does all that speed come from? Shorter ATA? The cams are the same.
The original SlayR is closer to 300 fps with a 29" draw (if you don't use mini-modules).


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

I think the old one looks alot better. Too many funky cut outs in this riser. JMO


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Good looking bow, but what's with that little thin cutout near the bottom of the riser? looks like i could pinch that off.... :mg:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*What is new about it?*

What is new about it?

It has a sleek new look for 2006.
It is over ½ lb. lighter. 10oz!
17 degree standard Martin grip angle.
The C cam will come equipped with the new 13” limb engineered from the Martin CoreFlex design. This allows the Nitrous C cam to Max out at 30” turning the new 2006 Slayer into even more of a speed machine. 
335 FPS!
The new Thermal Elite grip made from Walnut and soft black leather.
The Omega Vibration Escape Module. Made from the newly formulated OmegaV Material with 2 suspended steel weights in every V.E.M.
The newly formulated Double Helix strings pre-stretched and center defined will add 2 to 4 fps across the line. 
LimbSaver Ultras and String Leeches factory installed.

Available and shipping November 2005.


Yes it will be available in Black Nickel. I will try to get some photos of it coming off of the CNC machine so you can see all of the intricate work done to the riser this year. It is amazing! 

nccrutch, you probably could pinch that off if you had a pry bar. :smile: 

Ryan Martin
Martin Archery


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Is the ATA the same?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Available as a shoot-thru cable option?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

grouse said:


> Is the ATA the same?


what he said.

I'd like to see a 34" SlayR


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

So th limbs are 1" shorter. Does that mean a different limb angle or shorter brace height? 

Darn I planned to shoot my SlayR for another year. With this bow I believe more Martins will be avaliable in Scandinavia which means it becomes a "must have" 



Stick Flinger said:


> What is new about it?
> ---
> The C cam will come equipped with the new 13” limb engineered from the Martin CoreFlex design. This allows the Nitrous C cam to Max out at 30” turning the new 2006 Slayer into even more of a speed machine.
> 335 FPS!
> ...


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

*new martin*

I like the fact it has pre stretched strings,and draw stops,and the grip looks more low wrist.From the picture brace height looks more that acceptaple for the speed this bow produces.Will this bow be produced in 80# Draw weights ?
And can you Take the rubber things out of the riser?


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

With the Nitrous C cam configuration it will be shipping at 38” axle to axle. Yes the V.E.M.s are removable. 

Here are the photos of the, fresh off of the machine, raw riser so you can see all of the hard work we have done.


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

More photos.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Any left handed risers? in black nickel? since were always last to see our stuff, you should run ours first for a change :wink: 

1 Left Handed SlayR Exterme in Black Nickel
60 lb limbs
"C" Base Nitrous X Cams

That'll do,,, for now, unless the Pro Cat color is comming back :thumbs_up


OK Slayer not SlayR. Either way, I'll take it :angel:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

hey Ryan,

I would love to see one in black nickel....

Please,:tongue: :cam:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

The risers are hot off of the CNC. You will have to wait until we have one back from the polishing/plating. Then I will be happy to photo one for you.

Ryan


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Whats the draw range going to be on the C base?


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Stick Flinger said:


> The risers are hot off of the CNC. You will have to wait until we have one back from the polishing/plating. Then I will be happy to photo one for you.
> 
> Ryan


I Can't Wait.... :becky:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*Testing the New Slayer Extreme.*

Here is Nathan Jones of Wild Extremes out in the field testing the new 2006 lineup! :smile: 




Ryan Martin
Martin Archery


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anybody know what channel Nathans show is on?


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

*Draw Length?????*

Someone made the comment about maxing at 30". Will it not go to 31 or 30.5"??????????????? 



Marc


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

bowshooter73 said:


> Any left handed risers? in black nickel? since were always last to see our stuff, you should run ours first for a change :wink:
> 
> 1 Left Handed SlayR Exterme in Black Nickel
> 60 lb limbs
> ...


What he said but make mine camo :teeth:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Stick Flinger said:


> The risers are hot off of the CNC. You will have to wait until we have one back from the polishing/plating. Then I will be happy to photo one for you.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, 

Any new colors/finishes you care to spill the beans on?


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Look at that Nathans bow is all set up with Copper John products :tongue: the man knows his stuff :thumbs_up  can it get any better...... I think not!


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

It will still be possible to build a Slayer Extreme with the 14” limb achieving longer draw lengths. The C cam with 13” limbs make it perform the best in the most popular draw lengths up to 30”. New colors will me coming soon. Nathan Jones on Wild Extreme can be seen on the Men’s Channel. The Men’s Channel is currently available on the basic Dish Network package and select cable markets. Hopefully coming soon to Direct TV.

Ryan


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Slayr*



liquid said:


> I like the fact it has pre stretched strings,and draw stops,and the grip looks more low wrist.From the picture brace height looks more that acceptaple for the speed this bow produces.Will this bow be produced in 80# Draw weights ?
> And can you Take the rubber things out of the riser?


Thank you Martin for bringing back the 17 degree grip :thumbs_up .
I could not shoot my Slayr with the 23 degree grip and got rid of it.
I still would like to hear what the brace height is on this 2006?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Holo said:


> Thank you Martin for bringing back the 17 degree grip :thumbs_up .
> I could not shoot my Slayr with the 23 degree grip and got rid of it.


I'll second that :thumbs_up . That's the reason I had to send my Custom Shop Razor Mag down the road, just to much grip angle  .


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I really liked the 23° grip. I have the 23° on my Shadowcat too.
So if I wanted the new specs, I could put the 13" limbs on a SlayR with C-cams and still have the grip I like. Not there there is any real need to do that.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Wild Extremes is a top noch show, I watch it on Men's Channel via Dish Network. It's one of the best bow hunting shows going.


----------



## Wally_Bob (Aug 29, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> The first thing I noticed is Kate's hips :tongue:


glad to see im not the only one to see!! 

pre streatched strings, nice. the new bow looks pretty nice. well i cant wait to see what hoyt has to offer for the 06!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*grip angle*

what is the grip angle on the cougar 3 and the old scepter 2


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

I see they added an "e". :mg: 

I was wondering what they would do.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Do the dealer's have info so a order can be placed now.


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*Another Photo from the field.*

Here is another shot with our good friend Nathan in the field.

The Scepter I, II, III & the Cougar I, II had the 17 degree grip angle. If you really like the 23 degree angle don’t worry. I think you will like the accessories that we have in the 2006 catalog. The dealers can put one on order anytime they would like. They are not expected to ship until November after the 2006 catalog has been released. The new Catalog and website should be released the 3rd week of October right after the rep meeting on the 15th.

Ryan


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Man if that pic doesn't get you pumped, I don't know what will


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Your killing me Ryan. Are any of the Slayers coming back in black nickle left handed :bounce: ? Please O please O please


There is no reason I should be this pumped over a 3D rig when deer season comes in this weekend. I need help


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*well its good to see that u cant trust any rumours....*

darn i wish i culd find that thread, posted not long ago, inquiring for 06 about the new Martins this guy said " well they will probably do away with the Slayer since Ryals is gone...wrong mr. wizard! and thats exactly a good lesson for those new on here to learn from this that if it didnt come from the horses mouth and a crediable source then dont believe cause odds are what u read is simply hear say or just a rumor  .. as u can see, from a crediable source ie. the horses mouth the Slayer seems to be back in fine fashion for 06.. Martin lookin good! thanks for a sneak peak...


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ok, the slayer is back, but redesigned. not in the same form


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

...and as Dacotah pointed out , there is an e added into the the name of the bow. It was Slayr , and is now Slayer. Think about it.. spell Slayr backwards.. Ryals


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

*Man Oh Man*

Hey I see there is no arrow hole on that deer. He must of died from sheer fear, the Slayer be near. How does everyone like those cams on that bow???


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Lots of lefties posting on this thread. Hint, Hint, Hint :eyebrows:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

That's it, just get us all fired up and leave us hanging :wink: :tongue:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Ryan

have you got those risers back yet. Would love to see one in black nickel... Or any new finishes you have...


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

How about a pic of the Cougar IV ..


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*C4*

C4?


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

*C4?*

Ryan...this goes on much longer and we'll be looking at P3.... :mg:


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

What about the Q37?


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*A larger photo of this would require its own thread.*

So this is all I can post here. :angel:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

then start that new thread.... :wink:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*Why would I do that?*

I can just keep posting photos this size and then I don’t have to go through all the trouble of making a new thread. :teeth:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, fine...I will start the thread for you...


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

How about a photo of a lefty Slayer, even just a raw riser. I'd like to know they exist before I try to order another :mg: .


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

bowshooter73 said:


> How about a photo of a lefty Slayer, even just a raw riser. I'd like to know they exist before I try to order another :mg: .


 Yeah, show him a picture of my riser.


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*06 Slayer*

Ryan,

I have a few questions about the 06 Slayer. (1) Can one be built with the 13" limbs and the small tru arc+ cams? (2) If it can. Do you have specs on it.
ie AtoA,brace height, IBO speed. The reason I ask is it looks like the new slayer would be a great 3D bow. I happen to have a very short draw length and love the tru arc+ cams. I know that is strange but I prefer them over any other cam system that you offer. I know their are not the fastest. But you can't beat them for smooth draw, great valley and solid wall. I would appreciate any information you could post on this.


Thank you!
Chris.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

What is the brace on the new slayer, or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Will they come with 80# limbs


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*SlayR....*

The Brace Height of the new Slayer with the Super Mag 13" limb and Nitrous C cams will be right at 6". With the 14" limb Nitrous C cams the brace will be at 6 5/8 to 6 3/4". 

The new Slayer will not be available with the Tru Arc cams. With the 13" limbs and the small Tru Arc+ cam the new Slayer Extreme would end up with a brace somewhere right around 5" or so, making it uncomfortable and unforgiving...Hope this helps!

PUG


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

6" brace will work for me :smile: Now turn that CNC machine around and start making some lefties :shade:


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*MSRP and info*

What will the MSRP be on the new Slayer? Also, what is the difference in stats between the 13" and 14" limbs? What would be the advantage of one set of limbs over the other? 

Patrick


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Do all the intricate riser cuts serve a function or are they strictly for aesthetics?


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

It's a terrible thing we just recently lost our only Martin Dealer here in Sweden. No try before you buy with Martins


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Wonder what this thing can do after Crackers gets ahold of it.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

6" brace height is not that appealing, he will have to do something for that.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*wwhhheeeeewwwww*

She is hot! I think I'm gonna, gonna, gonna!!!! Need to try one!


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Hard to believe a lot of manufacturers top there draw weight at 70#


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Anybody got there hands on one of these slayers yet


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*The Slayer Extreme*

The 2006 Slayer Extreme is in production. The Martin rep in your area has one in his samples and is traveling to a pro shop near you. 

The left hand models will be cut this week. :wink:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Stick Flinger said:


> The 2006 Slayer Extreme is in production. The Martin rep in your area has one in his samples and is traveling to a pro shop near you.
> 
> The left hand models will be cut this week. :wink:


Thats what I want to hear :teeth: You can't get one to Dick's Landing fast enough. Sounds like I will have it in time for leagues in January. Maybe I'll have to give Todd a call and see if he has seen the rep yet.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm a short draw guy, 25.5". I need all the help I can get and the Slayer sounds great but... I'm really not too excited about a 6" brace height. Is there a configuration with different limbs on the Slayer with the Nitrous cams that would yield a bit longer brace height? I saw above you could get almost 6 3/4 bh with 14" limbs, but is that also available in my 25.5" draw?


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Yes, the Slayer Extreme with Magnum limbs will add around ¾” depending on your cam system and go down to 23" draw. The B cam will go down to 25" draw and the module rotates in 1/2" draw increments.

Ryan


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

That's just what I wanted to hear! So I can get a Slayer Extreme with Mag limbs, and the NitrousX cams (B Base cam). It will get me approx 6 3/4" of brace height. What would the axle to axle length be with this set-up? I really like the NOSX cams and I really need speed, my RazorX is just a bit too slow this set up sounds like just the ticket.


----------

